# Composite Fence Posts (KENCOVE)



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Has any one tried composite fence posts? How long have you had them in the ground?

Better than wood? Why? How so?

What do you think?

Composite Posts


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

they break when a tree falls on the fence....they really break in the winter time when cold ....not as easy to drive then a steel t post......break when trying to drive in the winter time when the limb falls on fence breaking a few out........several break as in 3 or 4 if a bull sticks head thought fence and pushes much.....get my opinion THEY BREAK PRETTY EASY...also hard to put back in the winter...yes better than wood that do not break.....they last in the ground forever if they do not break


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

From what I know, PasturePro posts are the same as the older PowerFlex posts. 

So, the PasturePro posts should be as durable as the older Powerflex posts.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

just wanted to say this is not the company mine came from...this was years ago they might have them made different now.....the company I bought mine from went out of business but they were white and 4 1/2 inches across and the corner post were in the 6 inch size ...rumor had it they were made from old DIAPARS


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

Ramiller where the link took me are the Wood-plastic composite post not the flexable fiberglass post in the less than 2 inches in size


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

myersfarm said:


> Ramiller where the link took me are the Wood-plastic composite post not the flexable fiberglass post in the less than 2 inches in size


Right.

I heard somewhere (  )that they break too easy.


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

was just talking to a friend of mine about the post and he said also......wood saw dust and used Diapers....maybe the USED is not right but the saw dust is


----------



## ramiller5675 (Mar 31, 2009)

myersfarm said:


> Ramiller where the link took me are the Wood-plastic composite post not the flexable fiberglass post in the less than 2 inches in size


I'm not sure what you mean by "not the flexible fiberglass post"?

The original Powerflex posts (from a number of years back) were the wood-composite posts manufactured by PasturePro. 

There was some sort of disagreement between the two companies about PasturePro being able to sell their posts to other retailers, and then PowerFlex started selling a different kind of post that I think is a hollow post (I don't know exactly). 

That's all I know about them, except that I had PasturePro send me a sample post once, it seems pretty sturdy, and I can buy their posts at the local feed mill now if I want to instead of needing to order them online.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I have the ones from Powerflex that are hollow in the middle, they give you a cap to stick on them. I was not happy in the beginning that they were hollow, as it did not say that when I bought them . So far though (about 3 years ) they are holding up well. They are a softer plastic, can't remember what it's actually called , kinda like a thick little tykes plastic. They have not broken at all but they will bend(I mean bend for good, they do have some flexibility) if there is too much pressure on them. 
I waited till the ground was moist and pounded them in with a t post pounder and it went fine. Holes drill real easy in them too.
I use them for the permanent part of my rotational grazing .


----------

